# palladium 2% prsent in petrol car silencer



## vinod patel (Jul 18, 2012)

HI FRIENDS, WE HAVE A RICH SOURCE OF PALLADIUM METAL RECOVERY FROM PETROL CUNSUPETION CAR SILENCER,PALLADIUM METAL PRESENT IN IT 2% AND IT TOTEL WEIGHT IS ABOUT 500 GRAMS IN EACH SILENCER= INSIDE OF THE SILENCER- GREY OR BLACK COLOUR POWDERY MOLDED NET FORM, IF YOU HAVE A SOURCE FOR IT , TRY IT- THANKS, VINOD PATEL.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 18, 2012)

What the heck is a car silencer. Are you talking about cat's?

And please loose the caps, we don't like to be yelled at.


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> What the heck is a car silencer.



Barren, I think he is refering to what your side of the pond call mufflers on an exhaust system.


----------



## vinod patel (Jul 19, 2012)

yes my friend martyn111, you are understend warry well -inside of the car silencer exsost system of fule burning ,the hydrocarben reise hydrogen and palladium metal have a property to ebsorbe free element hydrogen,the car of genral moters of amearica-also use the palladium in it and also maruti compony car in japan have it ,i was a practicaly detect it,and chaking it in a laser metal chakin laboretory in bombay versa leb.thanks, vinod patel.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2012)

The muffler of an automobile should not be confused with the catalytic converter. Both are installed in the exhaust system, but only the catalytic converter will contain values. The muffler is the item intended to silence the noise. 

Harold


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 19, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> The muffler of an automobile should not be confused with the catalytic converter. Both are installed in the exhaust system, but only the catalytic converter will contain values. The muffler is the item intended to silence the noise.
> 
> Harold




I believe you are correct Harold, my previous post was just to clarify to Barren exactly what a silencer is.

I did find a couple of things that may contradict your last post, although I do agree that the catalytic converter is the most viable part on the exhaust system to harvest Pd or Pt from. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2041699/From-roads-riches-How-streets-London-paved-valuable-metals-like-platinum.html


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/2976623/Road-dust-can-be-turned-to-platinum.html

Interesting but not really viable for our purposes sweeping 3 km of road for a year, but my point is that the Pd or Pt from the cat must also be deposited inside the silencer and along the length of the exhaust system as well as being deposited on the street.


----------



## vinod patel (Jul 19, 2012)

hi Harold, rhodium used in a car in its engin parts of genral moters of amarica,beaco use genral moters industry is huge cunsuption of rhodium annualy and thay are purchased of 60% of world production of rhodium before 2008,and lastlly 19 jun 2008-world economy was fall down and down,at the same time above mention date rhodium prise of one ounce 10400 usd, which also fall down, and it be happend beacouse genrel moter industry need help of us goverment and it partially closed that time , so rhodium used only 20% in jewllery.and gold rates also inchres. so please tel me if you know which engin parts of the car made with rhodium alloy? and it is fact a rhodium alloy used in G.M.IND. your friend , vinod patel.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the enlightening links, martyn111. I do understand your intended purpose, by the way. 
Early on, I played with some pellets from a Buick cat converter. I could extract values, but didn't find it a very desirable process to deal with. It didn't help that I was becoming busier than I had imagined with my refining exploits, and didn't like wasting my time. 

The concept of removing values from these devices is akin to recovering precious metals from the human waste disposal systems in silicon valley. I don't recall the particulars now, but it was well known that the waste from sewage disposal plants in that area contained a generous amount of gold, and, I imagine, other precious metals. However, like extracting gold from the ocean, it may cost more to recover than its value---therefore I'd highly recommend that unless a very efficient system be employed, that attempting to recover values from anything, including the converter, is best left to those who have developed such systems. For sure, I wouldn't encourage anyone to pursue recovering traces in mufflers that had escaped from the converters. 

vinod patel,
I am most unusual here. I do not refine, nor do I have any intentions of refining. I am a retired person who used to refine commercially. I no longer have interest in the matter, and am here only to, hopefully, benefit those who have similar objectives to those I used to have. I am not well versed on the catalytic market, nor the types of platinum group metals that may be involved in given types. I am aware of their presence, and that they can be profitably processed. I am not convinced they can be processed efficiently by the amateur refiner, however, and have strong feelings that extraction is most likely not very good. Therefore, I am not a good individual with which to engage in this subject matter. I prefer to leave it for those who have greater experience and knowledge. None of that prevents me from having an opinion, though! 

Harold


----------

